# EVGA's new Motherboard not E-ATX but XL-ATX!!



## Xazax (Sep 1, 2009)

Now we have the BIGGEST FRIGGIN MOTHERBOARD EVER!

4 WAY SLI!!!!! YAY!

O and get this a GTX285 with not one or two, but THREE 6pin Connectors!!!!

http://www.evga.com/articles/00501/


----------



## codyjansen (Sep 1, 2009)

wow i was just looking at that then i saw this thread!

that mobo and gtx 285 are hella extreme. probably more money than my whole build


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 1, 2009)

holy shit thats huge, this would be perfect for those with the corsair case


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 1, 2009)

That is just stupid... who could possible need/afford that.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

There is no driver support for 4 way sli asfaik.


----------



## Xazax (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes there is EVGA on driver team that makes those SLI Enhancements patches, I'm sure they did it.

Check out the Overclocking scores from KingPin and Shamino they link them there on the webpage


----------



## legends84 (Sep 1, 2009)

4way?? nice. it must be expensive. those GTX285 classified need 3 6pin?? whats the different between other GTX285??.. need a lot of power


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 1, 2009)

$450 for the mobo 
http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=170-BL-E762-A1

$380 for gpu
http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1190-AR


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> There is no driver support for 4 way sli asfaik.



you can enable quad SLI 9800GX2/GTX295 quad sli is already possible. just get a ribbon that does it which they probably provide however anything more than quad SLI or Xfire is impossible the drivers dont support it.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> $450 for the mobo
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=170-BL-E762-A1
> 
> $380 for gpu
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1190-AR



Yes... but you would need more than just one GPU to make use of the SLI.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wtf


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 1, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Yes... but you would need more than just one GPU to make use of the SLI.



yup just stating how much is each part


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> yup just stating how much is each part



looking at the slots id say pressed up against each other with ever card covering every other pci-e slot. assuming you use a dual slot card. imo i dont see this as really usefull i mean in all honesty with the $$ u spend on a 285 go get yourself 2 GTX295's run the same setup half the power....however i can see this being a rediculous folding mobo....with 7 slots go and get yourself a single PCB card and slap a low profile cooler on it and take off in the rankings.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

600W to the board alone
600W to the card alone(x4 for  4 way SLI
=
3000W psu to push a full 4 way Evga Classified Epeen of the month boner


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> 600W to the board alone
> 600W to the card alone(x4 for  4 way SLI
> =
> 3000W psu to push a full 4 way Evga Classified Epeen of the month boner



You know someone will be doing it though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2009)

this is total shit.

first off...

it better have 2 nf200 chips to feed the pcie slots full 16x.

second...

wtf is with that gpu? thats a total piece of shit. 

"lets launch a new horribly overpowered gt200 card right before gt300 comes out"

great fucking idea.

whoever buys this shit is a total douchbag and i hope it fails miserably.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2009)

Evga must be trying to appeal to the Asus Mars crowd who couldn't get one.  Evga knows that a very select group of people will buy overpriced equipment, they see Apple do it everyday.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Xazax said:


> O and get this a GTX285 with not one or two, but THREE 6pin Connectors!!!!



Big deal...it is just BS marketting, they could have just as easily used a 6-pin and an 8-pin like some other GPUs and had the same amount of power...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 1, 2009)

both the new video card and that motherboard are monstrosities. I mean holy hell. The size of the case you would need for those things... I don't think they would fit in mine!


----------



## Xazax (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> I mean holy hell.



Dont you mean holycow


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> both the new video card and that motherboard are monstrosities. I mean holy hell. The size of the case you would need for those things... I don't think they would fit in mine!



I don't think the people buying these will be putting them in a case.  They are more likely going to be laying them flat on a workbench/table and calling it good.


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 2, 2009)

This wont fit in Ma Raven


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 2, 2009)

[DGK] said:


> This wont fit in Ma Raven



It won't fit many cases at all. I don't think it's even meant to go in a regular case at all, benching only.


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 2, 2009)

It never ends huh.cant keep up....question is should i?.Love the Classified style,have ma own and its so choice.but this is juz OMG The Golden God

Anyone plans on getting one?


----------

